# Free Marriage Restoration Conference Calls! One this Saturday 1/19/13



## veebras (Dec 10, 2011)

I plan on joining this conference call, this Saturday, 1/19 at 2:00pm EST.

Here's the information: 
If you want to try and save your marriage in a healthy way (by still LETTING GO/& letting God) then this is for you!>>?


We will be conducting a Rejoice Ministries Conference Call this coming Saturday 1/19/13 at 2:00pm EST. Charlyne will be joined by another stander and prayer warrior to give encouragement and their own insight on marriage restoration. We hope you make plans to join us.

Phone #: (605) 475-6720 

Access Code: 752779 

Website link: 
Charlyne Cares - Marriage Restoration Coaching Helping the Hurting Marriage

They also have a Stop Divorce Radio - On Live365.com (can download app on phone too)


----------

